

Ask HN: How do you handle sudden suprise scaling? - jmilinion

You have a nice stable community for your underfunded Web 2.0 startup.  All of a sudden, it grows - exponentially.  The key word here is underfunded.<p>Your running on low end VPS and your on your own.<p>How do you handle this without breaking the bank or loosing your sanity?  What's the first thing you do?
======
Shalle
Sometimes good isn't good enough. I don't know what kind of community you run
or anything about your hosting/everything around it.

Maybe it's time for you to look into some way to either invest yourself by
loan or find someone else investing in it for you. If the growth is so
exponential as you make it sound, this would end up in profit for the company
and you either way.

------
anderspetersson
Hopefully that grow also grows the income stream exponentially, then you can
just scale up vertically and begin thinking about scaling out.

